# Are you able to read this? [Brain Adaptability] [Poll]



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

This was interesting so I thought I would share it.

I found reading this fairly easy after the first 4-5 lines.​


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Easy breazy lemon squeezy!


----------



## Sinistra Manus (Jul 10, 2012)

What abysmal grammar.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder if there are people who cant read that and do they really out weigh the ones who can. I guess that's the point of the poll.


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

Got it on the third line...took me a sec.


----------



## colel (Oct 15, 2012)

I can read that!


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

After 1st and 2nd lines were a tad bit slow, but after that it was super-fast reading. However, I doubt only "certain people" can read it.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

It takes 2-3 seconds to decypher the first two words, but once you do that it's just like reading normal letters. It doesn't differ from reading various handwritings people have. I really don't believe there are people who can't read it, unless they're, figuratively speaking, as bright as doorknobs.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Read it easily whilst a little drunk, do I get a prize?


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Took me no more than ten seconds to figure it out. 

Too easy, a piece of cake, like falling off a log, a snap *snaps fingers*, and so on.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

That was pretty easy to read. I've read handwriting that's more difficult to decipher than that. 

Reminds me of the one wehre all the ltteres in the wrod are mexid up but you can siltl raed it so lnog as the frsit and lsat lteters are the smae lol


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

ImminentThunder said:


> Reminds me of the one wehre all the ltteres in the wrod are mexid up but you can siltl raed it so lnog as the frsit and lsat lteters are the smae lol


What'd you say???? :wink:


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

7|-|15 \/\/45 V3|2ee 345ee 2 |234|)

Then again, I'm a gamer.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I can read it just like normal English from the beginning.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I got it but the first and/or second line was a bit difficult.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I remember when I was a kid and this sort of "l33t speak" was very popular.

I've seen that picture about ten times now and already knew what it said before I started reading.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Read it easily right from the start.


----------



## Kozokana (Oct 7, 2012)

Who can't do this?


----------



## iwrite (Oct 10, 2012)

It was quite easy. One of my friends tends to write like letters and numbers are the same...


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Lackjester said:


> 7|-|15 \/\/45 V3|2ee 345ee 2 |234|)
> 
> Then again, I'm a gamer.


Now that is a little harder to read, the one in the OP was far too easy for me


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

The first word "7H15" really confused me, but as soon as I saw "M3554G3" or "message" the rest was like reading regular words. That was fun!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

LexiFlame said:


> The first word "7H15" really confused me, but as soon as I saw "M3554G3" or "message" the rest was like reading regular words. That was fun!


Same here lol.

I think it had something to do with the calculator phase most kids go through, the 7's were always L's, not T's....


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to write like that when I was like 10. Oh, the memories!


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Saira said:


> It takes 2-3 seconds to decypher the first two words, but once you do that it's just like reading normal letters. It doesn't differ from reading various handwritings people have. I really don't believe there are people who can't read it, unless they're, figuratively speaking, as bright as doorknobs.


Very true. I instanly recognized "message", then after looking at "7H15" for a second I was able to breeze through it effortlessly.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

L said:


> Same here lol.
> 
> I think it had something to do with the calculator phase most kids go through, the 7's were always L's, not T's....


Haha, yeah, now that I think of it that really was the problem.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

That's the point Sinistra, it tests how easily your brain can translate the "gobbly-****" into readible English.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> Lol the guy who showed me that showed me on his calculator. And no I wasn't particularly offended if he was actually referring to me as 80087355 because I didn't care about his opinions he he. I want a scientific calculator with actual letters. I've heard of calculators where you can download apps onto them and send messages to other calculators :laughing:


Ooh, I had one of those! They aren't as awesome as they seem, though many tests get much easier if you can put all the formulas in your calculator


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> Ooh, I had one of those! They aren't as awesome as they seem, though many tests get much easier if you can put all the formulas in your calculator


CHEATER!!!!!!!!! Ha ha jk, yeah it would be a lot easier wouldn't it? A friend of mine has one of those calculators actually, pretty neat.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Reading that took about half a second of effort on my part! XD

It was like Proce...Done.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> CHEATER!!!!!!!!! Ha ha jk, yeah it would be a lot easier wouldn't it? A friend of mine has one of those calculators actually, pretty neat.


Well, with Google and the entire internet at our disposal, there's hardly any reason to learn things by heart, so I wasn't really cheating, I was preparing for the future


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> Well, with Google and the entire internet at our disposal, there's hardly any reason to learn things by heart, so I wasn't really cheating, I was preparing for the future


I couldn't agree more. Honestly, I don't understand why school is by the system of memorization still. If anything, I think they need to be teaching things more by helping students understand the idea behind things, so they get the _idea_ when they enter the real world ha ha. Memorizing everything does not help students prepare for the real world; in fact, professionals... guess what they do? They look things up in their books (more like before the internet was so big) or heck online to refer to when remembering things.
Memorizing formulas for math, memorizing a bunch of polyatomic compounds and the element symbols for chemistry, memorizing terminology for classes, etc. does not prepare anyone for the real world. Does anyone in the real world memorize those things? No! 
Sorry for that rant but hey, I definitely agree with you is what I'm saying. There isn't much of a need to memorize everything when all the information we need is all online and is instantly accessible anyways.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Honestly, I don't understand why school is by the system of memorization still. If anything, I think they need to be teaching things more by helping students understand the idea behind things, so they get the _idea_ when they enter the real world ha ha. Memorizing everything does not help students prepare for the real world; in fact, professionals... guess what they do? They look things up in their books (more like before the internet was so big) or heck online to refer to when remembering things.
> Memorizing formulas for math, memorizing a bunch of polyatomic compounds and the element symbols for chemistry, memorizing terminology for classes, etc. does not prepare anyone for the real world. Does anyone in the real world memorize those things? No!
> Sorry for that rant but hey, I definitely agree with you is what I'm saying. There isn't much of a need to memorize everything when all the information we need is all online and is instantly accessible anyways.


The schoolsystem has been around for ages, it's tradition, it's we've-always-done-it-like-this thinking. The internet is a relatively new invention, you probably can't remember life without it since you're quite young. Technology changes so fast, The System can't keep up. Also, it's the no-internet generation that is teaching our children right now.

It's like in science when a new, better theory is proposed to replace an old one. This new theory is embraced by the younger generation and it wins eventually not because people realise its superiority; it wins because all of the supporters of the old theory _die_.

My point is, change takes time. Oh, and I will stop derailing this thread now, sorry


----------

